# Anyone ever fished Salt Fork?



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

Going camping this weekend and having a small family Bass tourney out on the lake.

I've never been there, what can i expect?

Appreciate it!

Dub


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

tough fishing, spring tourneys were averaging between 12-19lbs with lots of 5-6lbers. now there between 4-8lbs. nobody can put it togeather. water is finally cooling off, next few weeks should see the weights go up. be careful a squatch dont get ya while ur there!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

nicest lake in ohio! lats of deep water right neer shore, brush, stumps, rocks, you name it!!! cabin bat area is great as well as near the dam...but really you cant go wrong!!!


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

You can catch fish anywgere on the lake but right now youll have a couple good spots tgatll hold keepers. Ive been catching fish off wood in a foot of water to 5feet at the deepest. Hope that helps you out

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome guys, appreciate it.

We are staying in the camp grounds right off the access road.

Is there any one place that holds more structure than others? None of the teams are going to get a chance to pre-fish.

Dub


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

Take along some tic spray,they are bad down there this year.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Like others said there is structure everywhere, very nice looking lake but fishin can be tough, especially with the 15" min on bass. Scrub bass are everywhere.


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

I went and grabbed some 30% Deet stuff last night...can't bring myself to get that 93% Deet stuff. Feels like i'd better off just finding some cancer somewhere!

lol


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Fished a tournament there this past Sunday, six and a half pounds won it. Black and blue jig with bama bug craw papi for trailer was our best producer.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

What time does the sunday morning tournaments start?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

basshunter12 said:


> What time does the sunday morning tournaments start?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


7am - 12 pm


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I had my best luck on a jig with trailer with alot of action flipping up tight in wood.Couldnt get a crankbait bite


----------



## MQ1 (Oct 21, 2004)

I was there two days ago Saturday for club tourney during post front. With 19 participated only 2 brought to the scale. My partner won it with kicker fish 4.35 lb. I caught 5 that didnt measured up. My first time on the lake. Beautiful scenery.


----------

